# Want to overclock my pheonm 2



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi friends. I have got a new proccy + mobo and am lookin forward to overclock it.My Config is -
CPU:AMD Phenon 2 X4 945
Motherboard:GIGABYTE MA790GP-UD4H
Memory:3GB DDR2 800MHz
HDD(s):WD 500GB Green
            WD 250GB Blue
Graphics card(s):MSI 9600GT 512MB DDR3
Sound card: NIL
Speakers: Intex 2600W 4.1
Gaming peripherals: Gamepad
Optical drive(s): Lg DVD-R/DL Writer
Power Supply:CM Extreme Power Plus 500W
CPU Cooler: Bundled
Fans: 1 X Bundled 120mm
         1 X CM Red LED 120mm
Case: Thermaltake Wing RS 301
Keyboard: Logitech Internet Pro
Mouse: HCL 4-Way Gaming Mouse 1600 DPi
Display: LG 17in
Operating System: Windows 7 Porfessional
Internet Service Provider:TATA Photon +
CPU-Z URL:*valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1127021

 Since my cpu doesnt have a unlocked multiplier , i want your help on how to overclock
thanks


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2010)

The way to overclock ur system is to increase the CPU voltage. It can be done from BIOS. But it will also increase the speed of your ram. The best way is to install the AMD overdrive utility. It is having a very detailed GUI design. Using this utility, u can adjust the CPU voltage, Ram speed from the OS. Try it.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't know what you're doing, don't go around overclocking unless you have plans to upgrade real soon . I wouldn't directly jump straight into fooling around with voltages. With default voltages, the FSB will get you a decent overclock. See what kind of stability and temperatures you get. I hope you're using a good cooler; anything under 60C under load is fine.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Apr 21, 2010)

i tried to install overdrive but it shows error in extracting and says cannot extract to the folder.
what should i do


----------



## Cilus (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably the installer u have downloaded is corrupted somehow. download a fresh copy and then Install.


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Apr 23, 2010)

thnx dude it worked


----------



## giprabu (Apr 27, 2010)

hey ''pc guy'' have you overclocked it ??
is it working fine ??


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 27, 2010)

cyberjunkie said:


> If you don't know what you're doing, don't go around overclocking unless you have plans to upgrade real soon . I wouldn't directly jump straight into fooling around with voltages. With default voltages, the FSB will get you a decent overclock. See what kind of stability and temperatures you get. I hope you're using a good cooler; anything under 60C under load is fine.



lol, I think he has upgrade plans, he is using CM Extreme psu and going for overclocking................


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> lol, I think he has upgrade plans, he is using CM Extreme psu and going for overclocking................



or maybe trying create a miniature/portable nuclear bomb


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 28, 2010)

^lol, let see the test results from his site...................


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (May 3, 2010)

actually I had no problem overclocking. I adjusted eveything including voltages and the proccy overclocked to 3.5 GHz without any problems and was very stable. The temp was also cool around 50 degree at 70 % usage. Yipee

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------

forgot to mention
did this with stock cooler in a non ac room AND I dont live at a hillstation


----------



## Cilus (May 3, 2010)

Guys, Just one request. Don't just say this PSu will explode or something. Just asking, does anyone have any practical experience regarding Cooler Master Extreme CPU? i have seen people, running their Intel Quad core Processors, with GTX 275 and 4 GB of Corsair Low latency ram with a Cooler Master Extreme 600W PSU. 
Personally I am having a Zebronics Pro 700W PSU and I live in BBSR, where the normal temperature is about 40 degree. And I overclock my CPU, Graphics card ram, everything and do a lot of CPU extensive work, play games etc. But not a problem till now.
But according to you guys, Zebronics is nothing but a piece of crap.

Here my personal experience differs from you.


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

^^
Yes, I have read user experiences about CM E, series balking out, and propagating the problem to other components -- for melt down/damage. Johnny Guru had an extensive review up, for the same, which was pulled down....!


----------

